# VACCU Processing Times



## TFaragke (Jun 6, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if their visa application for visitor visa was referred to the VACCU for further assessment and if so, how long did it take to receive a yay or nay? My husband has been waiting for 2 months now,  
we contacted VACCU via email more than 2 weeks ago for an update and they responded immediately stating they would "endeavour" to give us an answer within 2 weeks or sooner, but still nothing. Felt like it was just a tactic of theirs to buy time or something...basically tell us what we want to hear. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Fishsoup (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi TF,
Just thought I'd chime in, we are waiting for the VACCU too, It seems like the process will take 6-12 months atm !!, Due to Australia changing the character requirments recently, each case has to go through the Minister of Immigration and because of this there is a *huge* back log. 

I don't feel this 6-12 months is acceptable, but sadly what can we do?
We are just planning holidays every few months to get us through but is very hard. Waiting that long with both our lives on hold is a strain, our whole future is awaiting *One* person's decision for something that was 20 yrs ago!!. Having to avoid friends and family's questions for the visa delay is also a juggling act for that amount of time. 
It's not an ideal situation and hopfully when the visa back log gets big enough they will change it back to a more sensible solution.

Our Love will endure this blip,

Please keep us posted on your situation,as we subbmitted a while ago too. PM if you want to discuss.

Take care and stay hopfull


----------



## Tommy123 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello - we are in the same boat - submitted application for subclass 600 visitor visa in July to visit family - I have criminal conviction from 2007 - we have had no update other than to say this is with VACCU but all the information we have read about current process and the recent changes, together with the apparent black and white attitude of MP Peter Dutton makes me think we don't have much hope.

Is there any update in either of your cases?


----------



## plumbob (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi i wondered if you had heard back and how long did it take? we had email today for my partner who is in same positon...hoping to be in Aus in 4 months time


----------



## Sammie88 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi,

My step father is due to be visiting for Christmas, he was due to fly last week but his application was still with VACCU. We received a response from VACCU on Friday saying they were finished their assessment and it had gone back to the processing office for finalisiing.

Has anyone had the same or know how long this next step takes?

Thank you


----------



## Fishsoup (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi all,

So just a quick update, So I'm now I'm currently in OZ on a 12 month visa !!! 
Looking to put in for a partnership one soon. So I ecstatic that i get to be with the love of my live at last. We had to wait hard five months apart not knowing while the application was processed. So a big hug for anyone going through the same deal.

My personal situation was that i had spent just over 12 months in youth prison when i was 19 years old for something serious, Even though this was over 20 years ago it still follows me around today. I have been a decent hard working citizen ever since.

I am posting here to just tell anyone else facing this difficult situation to have hope and keep positive! Its hard, it was hard for me, But be totally HONEST with the VACCU ! Don't hide anything, they will find out.

Give them loads of information - references to show them your a great person and now an asset to Australia.

I am very much in love with my partner, it has taken 40 years to find the one! I could cry with happiness everyday  Living in Australia is just a plus to our relationship and of course a privilege. 

As I said before stay positive and realize that its just a process and even if it was serious it can be a yes!!

Take care all xxx


----------



## Tommy123 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sammie88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My step father is due to be visiting for Christmas, he was due to fly last week but his application was still with VACCU. We received a response from VACCU on Friday saying they were finished their assessment and it had gone back to the processing office for finalisiing.
> 
> ...


Hi Sammie88,

Just wondered if there was any update on your stepdads visa?

We withdrew my visa application to visit my fiances brother over Xmas as we had submitted in July and hadn't heard anything other than it being with VACCU but were advised to withdraw by a migration agent who thought we would be better to wait until my conviction was older than 10 years (at the moment its 8.5years - I was sentenced at end of 2007 for 24 months for an assault but only served 6 months)

Tom


----------



## Adam Smith (Oct 29, 2016)

Was anyone here granted the visa ? If so how long did it take ?


----------



## Wolly23 (Feb 9, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me how they got on contact with Vaccu via email please?
Thank you


----------

